# How to clean a Warm Up Regulator?



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

i suspect mine is running too high of pressure. i will be checking it this morning once it warms up to 10C outside, a little chilly right now. 
Assuming i come in at too high of a control pressure, what you have guys used to remedy this.
cleaning it is one option i have heard, how well does the little diaphram in there take to being dissasembled and reinstalled? any special procedure to this?
anything else to look out for when doing this? any tips, tricks, etc would be appreciated.
any other options you have tried and succeded with besides cleaning it?


----------



## superl8 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: How to clean a Warm Up Regulator? (The_Hamster)*

i've cleaned them as you say. just be very aware of how it comes apart. it needs to go together the same way. there is a spring (or 2), a sombrero and a pin which all assembled puts pressure on the diaphragm you speak of. I used a little dab of grease to hold the pin in the sombrero while reassembling it. I then flipped the diapragm and thoroughly cleaned the little screened inlet and outlet where the fuel flows. then put it all back together and check your control pressure with a guage - this is the part that might be a pain if you don't already have a CIS test guage. good luck 
is your car lean right now? this little rebuild can drastically alter your mixture. be sure you really want to get into this










_Modified by superl8 at 6:44 PM 10-28-2005_


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: How to clean a Warm Up Regulator? (superl8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superl8* »_i've cleaned them as you say. just be very aware of how it comes apart. it needs to go together the same way. there is a spring (or 2), a sombrero and a pin which all assembled puts pressure on the diaphragm you speak of. I used a little dab of grease to hold the pin in the sombrero while reassembling it. I then flipped the diapragm and thoroughly cleaned the little screened inlet and outlet where the fuel flows. then put it all back together and check your control pressure with a guage - this is the part that might be a pain if you don't already have a CIS test guage. good luck 
is your car lean right now? this little rebuild can drastically alter your mixture. be sure you really want to get into this









_Modified by superl8 at 6:44 PM 10-28-2005_

i tested the pressure today with a cis-gauge.
control pressure at just under 10*C was 12PSI, this is an MZ code engine, b entley says control pressure should be 4.4 psi below what the chart says, therefore it is high by around 4-6psi, that sort of range. seems enough to cause problems.


----------



## GDR (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: How to clean a Warm Up Regulator? (The_Hamster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Hamster* »_i tested the pressure today with a cis-gauge.
control pressure at just under 10*C was 12PSI, this is an MZ code engine, b entley says control pressure should be 4.4 psi below what the chart says, therefore it is high by around 4-6psi, that sort of range. seems enough to cause problems.

All the different charts I see show about 12 to 20 psi at 10*C. Where your warm control and system pressures OK?
I also saw in another thread you have a cold start problem and not really a cold running(WUR problem)problem. My Roc is also a 2nd start car. At its age I consider that normal. At 10*C it takes me about 4 or 5 starts to get out of bed


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: How to clean a Warm Up Regulator? (GDR)*

the problem comes out to play at below 10*C, sometimes even lower then that.
if you squirt any gas at all into a vaccum line before hand (richen it slightlY) it runs perfect at startup, or if you crank the starter a little longer than neccessary, same deal. runs perfect.
the chart shows that that pressure is about right for a GX engine, mine is an MZ, runs 4.4psi lower according to the bentley. 
the warm pressure checked out ok.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: How to clean a Warm Up Regulator? (The_Hamster)*

Here is a site for you re look at
has info about diags and how to clean out the WUR/CPR
http://www.geocities.com/jonny....html


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: How to clean a Warm Up Regulator? (ny_fam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_Here is a site for you re look at
has info about diags and how to clean out the WUR/CPR
http://www.geocities.com/jonny....html 

cool site, thanx


----------



## Tranno73 (Nov 14, 2017)

*Thank you for the information and links*

Thanks for the info on the CIS-E procedures to identify, clean and reinstall the WUR/CPR
I have a West German built 1988 Jetta GL with the 8V RD engine.


----------

